# Steppe Runner breeding question



## Munfy (Jun 25, 2012)

Just saw a pair of steppe runners at the local pet shop, havent had a chance to try and sex them (not like im an expert anyway lol) iv been able to find the basics as far as temps feeding ect go but havent found much on breeding tried a forum search to no avail im assuming based on thier native range a cool down period is needed.

I read a post that I belive was translated from german that mentioned cool down temps and lenght but it also sounded like he was keeping them outside. Was hoping some one with some first hand knowledge might be able to give me a run down on how they do things, iv heard nothing but good things about steppe runners and would love to add them even if breeding isnt an option but having as much info as possible is always a good thing.

Thanks in advance for any help, hope this is posted in the right section 

Dave


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you in the U.K. Dave? I am surprised that more people here dont try them outside.People seem too worried about keeping them outside but central Asia has more extremes of temperature than we have here.

I dont keep these but I do keep Lacerta strigata and Lacerta media outside.These two species have some of the natural range of Eremias so I would think that they would do very well outside.The only problem that I have found with my two species is that they get more "wild" outside so they are not as tame as inside.

I keep some of mine in a $ foot by 2 foot glass cold frame with a mesh lid that has plenty of soft sand and cork bark or rocks at the base,They need to be able to dig down and hibernate abote 12 inches or so(depending on where you are ).Obviously you need mesh below ground level to keep out the pests and stop the lizards from burrowing out.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI,

I know the guys at bigyellowgecko are doing very well with a group. I guess you can PM them from this forum.

great species that deserves more effort!

John


----------



## Munfy (Jun 25, 2012)

@colinm no im in eastern Canada the frost line can get pretty low and its not uncommen to get a couple of -30 to -40 days each winter plus all the racoons, ravens and cats that would try to eat them even in a secure enclosure it would be awful stressful

@john thanks ill try sending a pm


----------

